# Slide 125 oder Slide 150 -> beide 8.0



## dennisbz (18. März 2013)

Hallo Forum, 

ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass sich ausser mir, noch jemand diese Frage stellt.. 
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, sondern einfach nur der Erste, der sie stellt.

Also, wie im Titel geschrieben stehe ich vor der Frage Slide 125 - oder Slide 150. 
Vom Budget wollte ich fürs Rad nicht mehr als 2000 Euro ausgeben, daher beide max. in 8.0.

Zuerst sollte ja mal der Einsatzzweck geklärt sein. 
Dies wird hauptsächlich der südliche Schwarzwald bzw. die Vogesen sein. 
Generell fahre ich eher tourenorientiert, bzw. bin ich eher tourenorientiert gefahren. Ich hab mein gänzlich ungefedertes Bike und mich, bis es mir geklaut wurde, gerne auf schmalen Trails hoch und runter gequält. 
Ich denke eigentlich, ich bin auch 'Downhill' mit dem 125er bereits vollkommen glücklich. 
Aber wie ich mich kenne, werden meine Ausfahrten von mal zu mal härter werden. Und auch da wird doch sicher das 125er nicht ständig an seinen Grenzen sein? 

Soweit meine Einschätzung zur downhilltauglichkeit des Slide 125.
Bitte korrigiert mich, sollte diese daneben liegen.

So, nun meine technischen Fragen:
- Shimano oder SRAM stelle ich mal bewusst nicht .. Für mich ist es wie Audi oder BMW. Beides gut, beides sicherlich seine Pros, aber beides auch seine Fanboys... 

- Die Frage X0 oder XT (und zum Teil Deore) kann man, denk ich schon stellen. Das Pendel schlägt vermutlich zu X0

interessant, und wieso ich eher am grübeln bin, ist die Dämpfung. 
- Absenkbare Vordergabel -> nice to have, must be, oder absolut unnötig, bei der Geometrie des 125ers? 
Ich mein, das ist halt wieder ein Teil, das Geld kostet, Wartung benötigt und, so wie ich es irgendwo gelesen hatte, wohl nicht ganz an die Performance der Float ran kommt? 

- Sattelstütze -> siehe Oben... Sehe ich allerdings nicht so kritisch, sollte man mal irgendwann der Meinung sein, eine zu brauchen, kann diese ja relativ preiswert nachrüstet werden.

- Steckachse -> Hätte ich gern. Warum, weiß ich selber nicht so richtig. 



So, und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Meinung! 

Grüße aus dem Süden, 

dennisbz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2013)

XO / XT ? -> Geschmacksache, beides zuverlässig. X.O etws hochwertiger/leichter ( da eher vergl. mit Shimano XTR ), daher XT auch etwas schwerer.

Absenkung Gabel -> Macht beim Slide 8.0 mit 150mm sin, bei 120mm Federweg bis du ja schon auf der abgesenkten Stufe von der 150er Gabel. Ob's da noch nötig ist auf 100mm abzusenken ? denke mal eher nich, da wird blockieren sicherlich reichen. Ich blockier meine am Slide 8.0 nur wenn's mal länger oder ganz steil hinauf geht.

Steckachse-> Wenn man's bergab ordentlich Kacheln lässt und dazu nich gerade der leichteste ist macht's Sin denk ich, wirkt halt stabiler/steifer. Die Montage der Räder geht auch einfacher für meinen Geschmack. Aber um da wirklich nen unterschied rauszufahren müsste man auf ner Referenzstrekce mal beide Bikes direkt hintereinander fahren. Beim Slide 150 isses sinvoll denk ich das wird i.d.Regel ja härter rangenommen.

Absenkbare Sattelstütze-> Top Teil sowas. Im Mittelgebirge sehr sinvoll da man nich an jeder Abfahrt wo's mal was schwieriger werden kann lange anhalten und den Sattel runter machen muss. In den Bergen ? Hm da fährt man ja länger runter da könnte man auch drauf verzichten denk ich.

Gewicht -> Slide 125 natürlich wesentlich leichter !

Ich selbst bin auch von HT auf's Slide 150. Ich find's supi 
Geht ordentlich im Uphill und im Downhill kann man's schon ordentlich kacheln lassen. Ist auch recht handlich für enge Serpentinen usw.
Denke das Slide 125 ist eher für den sportlich ambitionierten Fahrer der auch mal damit Marathons fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennisbz (19. März 2013)

Okay ... schon mal Danke für deine Antworten! 

Ich möchte im Sommer beim Black Forest Ultra-Bike mit machen. Ja OK, die kürzeste, bzw. die zweit kürzeste Strecke ;-). Meinst du, dafür ist das Slide 150 schon zu schwer, bzw. einfach eher nicht gedacht? 
Ein bisschen abschrecken tun mich die geäußerten Erfahrungen mit der Talas bzw. der Sattelstütze. 
Klar, die meisten Treads in Foren drehen sich eher um Probleme, denn um gute Erfahrungen. Getreu dem schwäbischen Motto "Nit gschimpft ist gnug globt" - Wer nicht meckert ist sehr zufrieden. ;-)
Du hast damit keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht?

Auf der anderen Seite ist die Steckachse ein KO-Kriterium?


----------



## Bikier (19. März 2013)

Hallo Dennisbz,
Ich fahre selber ein slide 150 und bin der Meinung, dass der 150er Rahmen (und der ist in allen varianten gleich) eine hervorragende Basis ist ein Bike fuer alle Lebenslagen aufzubauen. Ich fahre Touren von 20 bis 65 / 75 km am Tag und möchte am liebsten ein bike fuer alles. Mit dem slide hab ich das denke ich fast geschafft. (Mein Aufbau ist aber eher in Richtung Enduro Light)  Bei einem 125er wäre ich mit dem Federweg zu schnell am Ende, daher wäre fuer mich die Sache klar, insbesondere, da ich keine signifikanten Nachteile beim 150er sehen kann. Es hat einen erstklassigen Hinterbau und kann von straff bis plush fast von xc Feile bis Enduro light gefahren werden. Wenn Du dann im Laufe der Zeit bereit bist das Bike auf deine Bedürfnisse (und vor allem nach deinen Vorlieben) anzupassen, dann wird der Rahmen sicher einige Jahre mit Dir mitwachsen, insbesondere, da Du ja vom Hardtail umsteigst. Übrigens gerade im Suedschwarzwald gibt es ne Menge Trails, die ich mit dem slide 150 mit viel Freude fahren kann, wo aber ein 125er meiner Meinung nach den Spass deutlich begrenzen würde. Und nicht falsch verstehen, fahren kannst du das alles mit dem 125er auch, aber mit deutlich weniger Reserven und das was du dafür im Gegenzug vom 125er bekommst, nämlich vermutlich etwas weniger Gewicht und ein generell strafferes Feeling wäre es mir keinesfalls wert. Was Bauteile angeht, kann ich nur den Rat geben mit der Zeit herauszufinden, was Dir gefällt und das dann relativ kompromisslos so umzusetzen und zwar unabhängig von aktuellen Moden. (Ich selber fahre zb lieber laengere vorbauten, experimentiere jetzt mit einem 90er ..ich mag auch absenkbare Gabeln nicht so gerne und habe die fox 32 talas in meinem slide gegen eine andere Gabel ersetzt an der Stelle sei auch gesagt, dass ich im slide 150 die Absenkung nicht brauche...daher wuerde das mit dem 8.0 schon passen...das sind aber sachen die man nur durch ausprobieren rausfindet und wo Ratschlaege anderer meist nur wenig helfen). In Summe glaub ich ist das 150er slide das vielseitigere bike...fuer mich waer das recht einfach


----------



## Bikier (19. März 2013)

Ach ja noch von wegen steckachse deutlich steifer und einfacher zu bedienen. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2013)

dennisbz schrieb:


> Okay ... schon mal Danke für deine Antworten!
> 
> Ich möchte im Sommer beim Black Forest Ultra-Bike mit machen. Ja OK, die kürzeste, bzw. die zweit kürzeste Strecke ;-). Meinst du, dafür ist das Slide 150 schon zu schwer, bzw. einfach eher nicht gedacht?
> Ein bisschen abschrecken tun mich die geäußerten Erfahrungen mit der Talas bzw. der Sattelstütze.
> ...



An der Gabel war auch bei mir die CTD Kartusche defekt. War aber kein Problem, einschicken lassen und kostenlos neue bekommen.
Das Problem ist bei Fox bzw. Toxoholic ja bekannt ich denke die haben sich drauf eingestellt. Scheint auch eher nur die ersten Modelle zu betreffen.

Die Reverb funktioniert bisher einwandfrei. Ist hier in der Eifel echt nich schlecht ich benutze sie häufig und gerne

Also wenn dein Fokus eher auf Marathons liegt und sowas öfter machst  denk ich ist das 125er das bessere Bike für dich, dann könntest du aber auch mal nach dem Skeen schauen. Das 150er ist dann eher was wenn du gerne Touren fährst und ständig auf der suche nach dem "Holy Trail" bist, so wie ich  Für Marathons hab ich den Luxus eine Zweitbikes


----------



## dennisbz (20. März 2013)

Wow, vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Antworten! Ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen!
Ich denke, sanmtb, du hast vollkommen recht. Die Basis ist auch in der 8.0er super. Und da ich nicht vorhabe mir jedes Jahr ein neues Bike zu kaufen, investiere ich lieber, sollte ich der Meinung sein es ist notwendig, dann mal in ein paar neue Laufräder, Gabel, ...
Ernsthaft Marathons zu fahren habe ich ja auch nicht vor. 
So, und jetzt muss ich los... 

Grüße, 

dennisbz


----------



## Hillcruiser (20. März 2013)

Ich würde das Slide 150 nehmen; damit hast du einfach mehr Reserven.
Mein Einsatzgebiet war ähnlich wie deins, aber mit der Zeit macht es einfach Spass mehr Trails zu fahren und dann fehlt der Federweg.
Bin dann auch von meinem Nerve XC (120mm) auf das Slide 150 umgestiegen und bin absolut begeistert...


----------



## frx_Bender (22. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich hÃ¤nge mich mal einfach an diesen Thread mit dran, damit kein neuer aufgemacht werden muss.

Kurz zu mir, ich lese seit ca. Sommer letzten Jahres mit und bin auf der Suche nach einem Fully. Ich komme aus Jena, bin 32 Jahre und fahre seit 2011 aktiv. Zum Einstieg gab es damals ein Specialized Hardrock Sportdisc 29er fÃ¼r 600 Euro (mit Absicht als Einstiegsrad). 
Am Anfang war ich hauptsÃ¤chlich auf Feldwegen und Radwegen unterwegs und bin auch mit ein paar Kumpels lÃ¤ngere Touren >100 km gefahren. Jedoch zieht es mich seit letztem Jahr immer mehr die Berge rauf und runter (ich weiÃ Jena hat keine Berge in dem Sinne , jedoch sehr schÃ¶ne Trails). Deswegen bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Fully. Nach langer Recherche ist meine Wahl auf das Slide 150 8.0 oder bzw. das Slide 125 7.0 gefallen. Ich konnte auch das Slide 150 8.0 auf dem Testival in Bonn Ende Oktober testen und war total begeistert.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Heute ist das Slide 125 7.0 im Tagesangebot bei Bike Discount fÃ¼r 1.299 â¬ (statt 1.499 â¬) und ich kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden. 

- ob X9 oder XT (slide 150) ist mir eigentlich egal..
- Stackachse ?? Hab ich keine Ahnung, jedoch auch hier oft gelesen das diese viele Vorteile bietet.
- 120 oder 150 mm Federweg ?? Wie gesagt mich zieht es immer mehr die Berge (Mittelgebirge) hoch und runter, jedoch will ich ab und zu auch mal eine lÃ¤ngere Tour mit dem einen Kumpel fahren (eher Rad- & Feldwege)
- die Absenkfunktion der Talas wÃ¤re mir jett nicht ganz so wichtig bzw. notwendig (wie hier im Forum auch schon gelesen habe)
- das Slide 150 hat eine Reverb dran, welche ich auf jeden Fall an dem Slide 125 noch nachrÃ¼sten wÃ¼rde.
- dann hab ich noch gelesen, dass das Slide 150 allgemein den besseren (?), neueren Rahmen hat mit der verbesserten Geo. (auch gefiel mir beim testen die aufrechte Sitzposition ganz gut)

Bisher war ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das es das 150er werden soll, jedoch komme ich jetzt wieder ins GrÃ¼beln ob das 125er nicht auch ausreichend wÃ¤re, zumal wie gesagt heute fÃ¼r 1.299 â¬ im Angebot. Meine max. Grenze liegt Ã¼brigens bei 2000 â¬.

Ich hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir vielleicht bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung behilfreich sein?! FÃ¼r das Slide 150 mÃ¼sste ich auch noch bis Anfang Mai warten bis ich die Kohle zusammen habe, die 1.300 hÃ¤tte ich jetzt zur Hand.. Allerdings weiÃ ich nicht ob das Slide 150 8.0 bis dahin noch verfÃ¼gbar ist, da Radon auf Facebook bereits andeutet das die 150er knapp werden...

Falls weitere Infos benÃ¶tigt werden, kann ich diese gerne geben.

Schonmal Danke & GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Markdierk (22. März 2013)

Ich würde nun nicht vorschnell das Tagesangebot nehmen.

Wenn es in Zukunft auch gerne öfter in die Berge gehen soll, würde ich definitiv die 150mm Variante kaufen.
Wie schon erwähnt ist der Rahmen des 150er Slides auf dem neueren Stand, eine Steckachse ist mehr als sinnvoll.
Wie du selber schon gesagt hast, Shimano/SRAM ist reine Geschmackssache, daran würde ich es nicht fest machen.
Mit 150 mm kannst du mehr oder weniger alles fahren, ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man gerne immer ein weng mehr Federweg gebrauchen kann.

Ich würde also klar dazu raten zu warten, bis du das Geld für das 150er Slide zusammen hast.

Bezüglich der "Lieferprobleme" gegen Mitte des Jahres kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, ich würde mich jedoch nicht davon beeinflussen lassen. Sofern du nicht erst im August kaufst, wirst du schon noch ein Bike bekommen. Notfalls gibt es auch Alternativen zum Slide.

Wirklich Verlass ist auf die öffentlichen Aussagen von Radon die letzten Jahre nicht gewesen. (mein subjektiver Eindruck)


----------



## mynoxin (22. März 2013)

Slide würde ich nehmen. Ebenfalls vorher hardtail fahre ich nun Slide und bin zufrieden. Nach einem Service ging auch die Gabel wieder und hat mich einen Tag warten gekostet. Außerdem will ich nichmehr ohne reverb fahren wollen, das ist sehr bequem und das funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme. Du hast mit dem Slide mehr Möglichkeiten, denn das kannst fast fahren wie das 125er und hast obenrum mehr Reserven. Wenn zu schwer, kannst teile tauschen, Dämpfer und Forke lassen sich so einstellen, dass es gut hart ist, sodass man es für viele Zwecke nutzen kann. Grade in deinem Gebiet müsste ich mich nicht entscheiden, in den Bergen zählt jeder Millimeter 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (22. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Reaktionen!
Also werde ich weiter aufs 150er Slide sparen. Mein Bauchgefühl tendiert sowieso zu dem. Da hoffe ich mal, dass das Slide 150 in 1-2 Monaten noch vorrätig ist. Wie waren da eigentlich letztes Jahr die Ausverkäufe?
Ab wann wurde es da bei den beliebten Modellen knapp? Ich bin wie gesagt erst ab ca. September intensiv auf Suche gegangen und es hat dann nochmal bis ca. Dezember gedauert bis sich bei mir das Slide heraus kristallisiert hat und da waren die All Mountains schon lange weg..


----------



## Maik-80 (22. März 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Reaktionen!
> Also werde ich weiter aufs 150er Slide sparen. Mein Bauchgefühl tendiert sowieso zu dem. Da hoffe ich mal, dass das Slide 150 in 1-2 Monaten noch vorrätig ist. Wie waren da eigentlich letztes Jahr die Ausverkäufe?
> Ab wann wurde es da bei den beliebten Modellen knapp? Ich bin wie gesagt erst ab ca. September intensiv auf Suche gegangen und es hat dann nochmal bis ca. Dezember gedauert bis sich bei mir das Slide heraus kristallisiert hat und da waren die All Mountains schon lange weg..



Das wird knapp. Lt Radon auf FB sind die 150er "Verkaufsschlager"! Schau mal bei bike-discount...
Aber das 140er wird´s sicherlich noch im Angebot geben...


----------



## TommyTaifun (22. März 2013)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das 150 die bessere Wahl ist. Damit hast Du auf jeden Fall genug, wenn's Dich in die Alpen verschlägt. Ich habe letztes Jahr im Juli das 9.0 140er Slide gekauft. Alle Farben waren da nicht mehr vorhanden, aber eigentlich noch alle Größen. 8.0er waren noch deutlich mehr auf Lager. 
Zur Ausstattung: Reverb ist der Wahnsinn, obwohl es erstmal nur nach einem netten Spielzeug klingt. Aber dieses ewige Absteigen und mit der Sattelklemme hantieren wird auf die Dauer anstrengend, wenn sich das Schanier langsam mit Schlamm zusetzt. Shimano oder Sram tuen sich in meinen Augen nicht viel vom Schaltgefühl, Sram hat aber seit diesem Jahr die Type 2 Schaltwerke mit Dämpfer oder Kupplung, wie sie's nennen. Das hält die Kette bei Schlägen besser auf Spannung, wodurch die Kette weniger geneigt ist, vom Zahnrad zu springen oder gegen die Strebe zu schlagen. Außerdem verbaut Shimano vorne standardmäßig 24-33-42 Kettenblätter, Sram 22-33-44. Den Unterschied merkt man schon sehr deutlich, wenn's steil bergauf geht. Ich bin großer Freund des Oma-Gangs. Was an Sattel, Pedalen und Griffen mitkommt ist meiner Meinung nach nur angebaut, damit man es Komplettrad nennen kann, aber das wird bei Radon generell so sein (und wahrscheinlich für viele Hersteller gelten).


----------



## dennisbz (26. März 2013)

sooo ... bestellt!  Das Slide 150. Danke nochmals allen für eure Tipps. Ich hoffe es kommt schnell und ich kann bald die ersten Erfahrungen posten. 

Grüße, dennisbz


----------



## dennisbz (1. April 2013)

Also, 

es ist da und es ist super!  
Klar, ich wär auch mit dem 125er glücklich gewesen gewesen. Aber schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich gemerkt, dass massig Federweg einfach ne feine Sache ist. 
An der Gabel/Dämpfer konnte ich nichts negatives feststellen. Man spürt den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Setups deutlich, die Verkürzung des Federwegs funktioniert. Topp. Jetzt mal n bissel fahren und dann mal an den Einstellungen spielen. 

Einziges Manko bis jetzt ist die Sattelstütze. Sie hat etwas Spiel zwischen Standrohr und dem ausfahrenden Rohr. Ich kann (bis jetzt nur ganz ausgefahren getestet) den Sattel minimal nach links und rechts wackeln. Ich hab jetzt keine Messuhr ran gehalten, aber ich schätze, an der Sattelspitze macht es +/- 1-2mm aus. Nicht die Welt also, aber fühlbar. Erst vermutete ich, die Schrauben von der Sattelklemmung nicht richtig angezogen zu haben. Wenn man genau hin 'fühlt', merkt man aber, dass sich das ganze Rohr bewegt.
Ich meine, ich hab hierüber mal was gelesen, find es aber nicht mehr. Ich schau mal weiter. Sollte jemand hierzu Erfahrung haben, freu ich mich über jede Meinung. 

Ach genau. Und die Bremsscheiben scheinen (vor allem in Kurven) leicht die Beläge zu streifen und fangen dann an zu klingen. Ich denke, das läuft sich noch etwas ein? 

cheers! 
dennisbz


----------



## Bikier (1. April 2013)

Hi 
Die reverbs haben alle Spiel, mehr oder weniger...das ist nicht ungewöhnlich.
Sollte mit dem was du beschreibst absolut im Rahmen des Normalen sein. Meist kann man auch den Sattel minimal nach links u rechts drehen. Fahr es erstmal so. Kannst es ja ab und an mal checken und schauen ob sich was verändert. Viel Spaß in jedem Fall mit deinem neuen Slide und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (1. April 2013)

@dennisbz

Meine Reverb hat auch leichtes Spiel, links rechts. Hat sich jetzt auch nach 300 km nicht verändert.
Bremssattel habe ich nach 200 km neu ausgerichtet, seitdem ist das klingeln auch weg.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------

